# Just Tasted My Joes Ancient Mead.



## nicholask (25/7/12)

Just had a taste of the mead i made months ago, and I must say I am impressed. It's only just cleared and the orange hasn't dropped yet, but its so sweet and delicious. It's also very alcoholic, I'd almost compare it to a spirit. Over all I'm quite happy with the results. Thanks for the recipe AHB.

Nick.


----------



## jimmythehuman (27/7/12)

nicholask said:


> Just had a taste of the mead i made months ago, and I must say I am impressed. It's only just cleared and the orange hasn't dropped yet, but its so sweet and delicious. It's also very alcoholic, I'd almost compare it to a spirit. Over all I'm quite happy with the results. Thanks for the recipe AHB.
> 
> Nick.




I am gonna try this recipe next. Do you keep bees? I have 10 hives so hoping for a bit of honey for mead this year.

I have only made one, its been in the fermenter for 82 days. I havent touched it, watched it change colour and clear right up. Any recommendations for how long to keep it in there or should I rack it to secondary or do anything. I am keen to try it but i not too sure how long to leave it in the fermenter.


----------



## brettprevans (29/7/12)

It would have been better to post the review in the JAO thread so people can see your reviews and anyones comments. 

The spirit quality your referring to could just be some hit alcohol left over that needs.to settle down with some age. High alc drinks need age for things to mellow. ESP since your fruit hasn't dropped, it's not finished. Mmeads can take months to and then months for ageing. Give it time.


----------

